# Came across this



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

so i was at TLC seeds and supply and i saw this. 










I feel sorry for this poor baby rock dove. I think that must be spray leged. I have never witness this kind of problem before in pigeon and this little guy doesnt look comfortable in that situation. Yes its nature way of handling things but its sad how i try to help it. Anyhow, its must be afraid of human so it too off with that one leg stick up. As it flew away i noticed that its malnutrition and its seem sooo light like it just guiding with the wind blow. I wonder how did it manage to survive..maybe it was only the sqeaker in the nest and the parents must be young and inexperience. Though i did see a almost white pie pigeon on the roof looking over it. I guess it must be one of the parent.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He needs to be rescues asap. It's a miracle he made it so far.

Reti


----------

